# It's all astounding...like, dislike, useful, funny... "fine" ratings, how do they work?



## Carol (Dec 19, 2014)

(Apologies to ICP)

I saw ratings being touched upon, but don't think I found a complete explanation.   

How do ratings work?  Are they impacted by other users clicking like/dislike/agree/disagree/informative/funny/useful?  

If so, what is the impact of each choice?   And when does the user get alerted? Is it for all choices?   And is it for each person who clicks?

Just curious


----------



## Steve (Dec 19, 2014)

I think I get alerted whenever anyone likes a post.  Not sure if the negative ones are sent as alerts.  You can adjust your alert preferences by clicking on the very small link at the bottom of the "alert" drop down.

Update:  It looks like that is only for "likes".  I dug around and found that you can see ALL of the ratings you've given and received on your profile page.  It's a little weird, but they're all there.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 19, 2014)

Dislikes get sent to my alerts as well maybe i have my settings different but Ive never changed my settings


----------



## Carol (Dec 19, 2014)

So is that rating "score" just N/X where N is likes and X is dislikes? 

Are all likes and dislikes equal in weight?

Are any of the other votes factored in numerically? 

Just trying to figure out how these new toys work


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 19, 2014)

Carol said:


> So is that rating "score" just N/X where N is likes and X is dislikes?
> 
> Are all likes and dislikes equal in weight?
> 
> ...


You click them.  They put thingies on your profile.  I think the right combination also reveals the launch codes for a Minute Man silo in ND.


----------



## Carol (Dec 19, 2014)

Damn.  All I got was a woman from Germany calling me Stephen Wright.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 3, 2015)

Got me an "I love it" trophy and a "can't get enough of your stuff" trophy What ever they mean?


----------



## Tames D (Jan 3, 2015)

ballen0351 said:


> Got me an "I love it" trophy and a "can't get enough of your stuff" trophy What ever they mean?


It means they want your body. Or...they are being sarcastic.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 3, 2015)

Tames D said:


> It means they want your body. Or...they are being sarcastic.


Hmmmm depends on who "they" are.  That could be frightening


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 3, 2015)

ballen0351 said:


> Got me an "I love it" trophy and a "can't get enough of your stuff" trophy What ever they mean?



Trophies MartialTalk.Com - Friendly Martial Arts Forum Community is a list of all the trophies.

If you go to your profile page, and click on the trophy points number -- you'll get a window showing what trophies you've received with a description underneath.  In that window, there's a link to the list of all available trophies.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 3, 2015)

M


ballen0351 said:


> Hmmmm depends on who "they" are.  That could be frightening


My guess is it's a hairy, burly man.


----------



## Steve (Jan 3, 2015)

Tames D said:


> M
> 
> My guess is it's a hairy, burly man.


It was me.   So yeah.  Hairy at least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tames D (Jan 4, 2015)

Steve said:


> It was me.   So yeah.  Hairy at least.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So... I guess what everyone wants to know... do you want his body, or were you being sarcastic?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 4, 2015)

Tames D said:


> So... I guess what everyone wants to know... do you want his body, or were you being sarcastic?


 
Um...not "everybody"...


----------



## Tames D (Jan 4, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Um...not "everybody"...


You know, and I know, that you want to know.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 4, 2015)

Tames D said:


> You know, and I know, that you want to know.


 I know that you know that I know that you know that I don't know or want to know. You know?


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't even want my body


----------

